# عجينه الغسيل



## محمود حجازى السيد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

معلش هتقل عليكم بس انا والله حبيت المنتدى ده لانى لقيته منتدى مفيد ونافع جدا 

ممكن حد منكم يشرحلى بالتفصيل طريقه عمل عجينه الغسيل بطريقه اقدر اعملها مع العلم انا مش كيميائي

يعنى المقادير (ياريت اسمائها التجاريه عشان اعرف اشتريها)
طريقه التحضير خطوة خطوة ومعلش اخوكم بقه :19:


----------



## محمود حجازى السيد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

هل من مساعد اخوانى الاعزاء


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم ماذا تقصد بعجينة الغسيل رجاء التوضيح


----------



## محمود حجازى السيد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز ممكن تقول عليها الزهرة البيضاء


----------



## محمود حجازى السيد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202576.html

ده رابط عنها بس مش موضح الطريقه


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم الزهرة البيضاء وهى الصودا اش وهو الاسم التجارى لها اما الاسم العلمى فهو كربونات الصوديوم وهر على شكل بودر وليست عجينة ولكنها تدخل فى خلطة الغسيل الابيض التى تباع بمحلات المنظفات فى مصر وتركيبة هذه الخلطة موجودة هنا بالقسم فابحث عنها فاذا لم تجدها فكلمنى وسوف اشرحها لك وهناك محلات ايضا يبيعونها وحدها على انها مبيض للملابس البيضاء اتمنى ان اكون افدتك وفقك الله


----------



## محمود حجازى السيد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202576.html

ده رابط عنها بس مش موضح الطريقه*


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (4 يناير 2011)

الاخ الكريم اسف للتاخير ولكن الكمبيوتر عندى كان معطل وبمشيئة الرحمن ساشرحها لك اليوم بعد عودتى من عملى


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

